# Unitymedia 3play 32.000



## noxXx (24. April 2011)

Hi PCGHX-Gemeinde

da ich bei der Telekom nur DSL 3k bekomme habe ich mich jetzt nach Alternativen umgesehen und auf Empfehlung eines Freundes mich über Unitymedia 3play 32.000 informiert. Da kostet Internet- und Telefonflat sowie Digitaler Kabelanschluss 25€/Monat und Analoger Kabelanschluss nochma 210€/Jahr (also insgesamt ca. 42€/Monat), was im Vergleich mit dem Telekom-Vertrag (Telefon- und Inetflat 3Mbit/s) für 35€/Monat sehr günstig ist.

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr mit Internet/Telefon über Fernsehanschluss im allgemeinen oder mit Unitymedia im speziellen Erfahrungen habt und vor allem, wie das mit der Installation läuft. Wir haben nämlich vor Jahren (da war ich noch in der Grundschule) unseren analogen Kabelanschluss abbestellt und eine Satanlage gekauft. Unsere Fernsehbuchsen sind alle nur mit 2 Ausgängen (auf Installationsanleitung von Unitymedia ist das ganze aber mit 3 Ausgängen) und es wäre wahrscheinlich auch ein Arbeits- und Kostenaufwand, die Fernsehanschlüsse von Sat wieder auf Kabel umzustellen, oder (hoffentlich müssen keine Kabel gezogen werden)? Ich habe vorhin auch mal eine Anfrage an Unitymedia über ein Kontaktformular gesendet (natürlich weiß ich, dass ich wegen Ostern frühestens Dienstag eine Antwort bekomme), aber die würden mir bei zusätzlich anfallenden Kosten und Arbeiten wegen der Einrichtung des Kabelanschlusses evtl. auch nicht die volle Wahrheit mitteilen...

Also wenn ihr in irgend einer Weise Erfahrung mit Internet über Fernsehen habt was es neben den Internet- und Kabelanschlussgebühren sonst noch für versteckte Kosten und/oder Arbeiten geben könnte und ihr wisst, wie ich den Router an die Fernsehbuchse anschließen soll etc., bin ich euch superdankbar, wenn ihr das hier postet 

MFG noxXx


----------



## Creep1972 (24. April 2011)

Hallo Noxxx,
ja, ich habe ein 3Play Paket von Unity-Media. Die nötige Hardware incl. W-Lan- Router bekommst Du während der Vertragslaufzeit kostenlos überlassen. D.H. ein Modem von Motorola, Einen w-Lan- Router von D-Link ( oder ähnlich) und eine Digitale Settopbox von Samsung. Auf Wunsch (jedoch mit Kosten verbunden!!) einen HD Receiver mit Aufnahmefunktion. Zur Montage kommt ein Techniker von Unity zu euch nach Haus und montiert die Empfangsdose ( 3- Anschlüße) und nimmt die Grundkonfiguration komplett vor. Diese Kosten übernimmt Unitymedia!!!
Auch gibt es einen Umzugservice der sich zur Aktivierung in einer neuen Wohnung um die Installation erneut kümmert, macht alles Unitymedia. Deine Hardware zieht dann quasi mit um.


----------



## noxXx (25. April 2011)

Danke Creep,

hört sich ja super an! Was ich aber auch schon komisch fand war, dass ich für 24,90€ einen W-Lan-Router bekomme, mit dem ich die ganze Vertragslaufzeit über surfen kann... naja die 25€ werden wohl Selbstbeteiligung oder sowas sein ist ja auch egal. Aber ein Modem und W-Lan Router separat ist ja schon ein bisschen komisch, aber zum Glück brauche ich WLAN nicht zwingend (dLan ftw )

EDIT: Ich habe bei Unitymedia auf der Internetseite wo man sich die Optionen für seinen Vertrag auswählen kann nicht gesehen, dass man eine Settopbox dazubekommt. Ist die für den digitalen Anschluss nötig oder kann man damit nur von PC zum Fernseher streamen?


----------



## Creep1972 (25. April 2011)

Hallo NOxxx,
du bekommst ja eine 3Play- Dose montiert, diese sitzt dann an deinem bisherigen Kabelanschluss in der Wand, sprich die Dose wird ausgetauscht und da sind dann 3 Anschlüsse dran.
1. ist für Internet und Telefon
2. ist für Kabel-TV
3. ist für Radio, zum direkten Anschluß an deine Musikanlage ( sehr geil, da voll digital und mehrere hundert Programme/ Sender)

Die Settopbox ist ausschließlich zum Fernsehen, vergleichbar mit einem DVB-T Receiver, nur du brauchst keine Suchlauf mehr machen da alles digital mit Unity verbunden ist. Also einstecken und direkt die gewünschten Sender anwählen, als Option hast du noch verschiedene Programmpakete wie Sky, die allerdings unterschiedlich teuer sind. Ich selbst habe nur ein Basic- PAket. Kostet nix extra und bietet mir ca. 58 Programme, wobei natürlich auch so´n Quatsch wie Teleshopping und BIBEL- TV dabei sind.
Ich selber habe auch den W-Lan Router nicht montiert, da ich einfach mein vorhandenes LAN incl. 8 Port Switch angeklemmt habe.

So, ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen und Du kannst was mit den Info´s und Eckdaten anfangen.
Liebe Grüße, Creep1972

P.S: Telefon wird direkt an das Modem angeschlossen, so wie bei einer Fritzbox auch


----------



## noxXx (25. April 2011)

Super, danke Creep! Dann müsste ich nurnoch mit meiner mom, aber vor allem UM abklären was wir uns holen (ich fänd das CI+ Modul und nen HD-Fernseher für die EM cool). Ich würde dann auch unser vorhandenes dLan anschließen und evtl nochmal unseren Switch holen, um WLAN für mein Handy weiterhin möglich zu machen, aber das geht euch nix an  xD 
Hoffe der kleine Thread kann auch anderen helfen, die sich für UM interessieren


----------



## K3n$! (25. April 2011)

Da die EM höchstwahrscheinlich bei ARD oder ZDF ausgestrahlt wird, brauchst du kein CI+ Modul.
Das brauchst du nur für die verschlüsselten Pay TV Sender, wie Pro7, RTL, SAT1, etc.


----------



## mpeg0815 (26. April 2011)

Kann UM nur empfehlen, bin seit Jahren bei denen Kunde. Top Datendurchsatz, top Ping, der Preis ist sehr fair. Und bei 3PLay ist man eigentlich mit allem fertig, also TV, Internet und Telefon. 

Und das Beste: Je nach Ausbaustufe sind bis zu 125mbit möglich! 

Tipp: Statt der billigen Set-Top-Box ne Coolstram Zee besorgen (um 200,-€), nen Linuximage drauf, und dann gehts los: Full-HD, Netzwerstreaming, Aufnahme auf HDD, sauschnelle Umschaltzeiten etc...


----------



## noxXx (26. April 2011)

kann man denn mit der mitgelieferten Set-Top-Box und dem Digital Basic Anschluss nur ARD/ZDF in 1080p empfangen oder auch noch andere Sender? Und wenn man für 4€/Monat das CI+ Modul dazuholt, bekommt man dann schon weitere FullHD-Sender oder sind die 4€/Monat nur, damit ich das Teil unter meinen Fernseher stellen darf und muss die Sender extra buchen?


----------



## mpeg0815 (26. April 2011)

Full HD gibts gar nicht, nur HD-ready. Allerdings ist dies auch schon deutlich besser. Die mitgeliefterte Billig-Box kann nur SD, eine extra Box kostet extra und gibts von UM nur in Verbindung mit nem HD-Abo. Daher die Empfehlung zu Coolstream. Diese kann auch UM-Karten lesen, muss aber vorher entsprechend "erweitert" werden, denn der interne Kartenleser ist ja nicht von Nargavision lizensiert. Geht mit passender Software aber trotzedem.

Siehe auch: 

Erfahrungsberichte: Coolstream ZEE • Inoffizielles Unitymedia-Forum

Smartcard24 - Coolstream ZEE {z i:} Kabel - Kabelreceiver - HDTV Festplattenreceiver - Coolstream


----------

